# A hybrid Norton toolpost



## markba633csi (Apr 2, 2021)

This took me about a week, amazingly no major goofs.  My lathe has been bugging me to do it for a while- good catch-up project for pandemic boy
I used 1" cold rolled for the post instead of the more usual 1-1/4", seems pretty solid to me.  That was the only piece I needed to buy.
I'm going to fix the socket head screw with removable Loctite, then use the nut to do the pinching- an open end wrench just slips over
-Mark
Next project: A knurler


----------



## FOMOGO (Apr 2, 2021)

Looks great Mark. Mike


----------



## markba633csi (Apr 2, 2021)

Thanks, I'm still picking chips out of my socks 
LOL


----------



## markba633csi (Apr 11, 2021)

Happy to report the toolpost is performing admirably- just did a threading job with it rotated around 180, no problems
What a pleasure being able to raise and lower the tool height - no more shims! 
-M


----------



## AGCB97 (Apr 11, 2021)

So Mark, I assume the upright bolt with the acorn nut is the height adjustment. How is the tool holder attached to the post block?
I see what looks like a box joint. Is this how you would change holders? Or do you have different block/holders for different tools?

Also, how is the post attached to the compound/cross slide?

Really looks nice! I just can't figure out how it works.
Thanks
Aaron


----------



## 682bear (Apr 11, 2021)

Very nice!

-Bear


----------



## markba633csi (Apr 11, 2021)

Hi Aaron, the block is two pieces as you noticed, it's fastened together with three #8 flathead screws hiding in the cavity where the tool goes.
The post is threaded at the bottom and screws into the T-nut with a piece of 5/16" X 24 threaded rod.  I was going to drill a crosswise hole at
the top of the post for tightening but haven't found the need yet- I used the block itself to screw it down tight and it seems to stay put.  I single pointed a piece of stainless last night and it didn't move a millimeter
I hadn't planned to make additional toolholders either, it's fine as is. I might make a dedicated block just for knurling, later, using the same post
-M
Thanks Bear!


----------



## AGCB97 (Apr 11, 2021)

Mark
What size is your lathe? Brand?
Aaron


----------



## mickri (Apr 11, 2021)

I thought that mine was solid and not moving to start with.  Then I noticed that my true depth of cut was way less than it should have been and realized that the post was rotating on the base.  I first welded the post to the base and was still getting a small amount of movement.  So I welded a tab to the base that fit in the slot.  That cured the problem.

Aaron I have two threads on making a norton QCTP.  A very long thread on actually making one and a shorter thread summarizing the problems I found through use and how I fixed the problems.  The threads are in the machine accessories forum.


----------



## AGCB97 (Apr 11, 2021)

Thanks. I'll look for those


----------



## markba633csi (Apr 11, 2021)

Aaron:  My lathe is a 6" Atlas/Craftsman, the Mk2 model
-M


----------

